# compaq presario driver help



## jithudigitised (Apr 24, 2007)

some one please help me....i have a hp compaq presario V6109EA laptop.Windows was pre-installed with the system when i bought it..since there were problems with windows...i decided to switch to fedora core 6 which is in my desktop machine.But after installing the fedora in the laptop..all are working fine except the line in and line out jack..also the buttons in the laptop keypad which can be used to increase and decrease volume is also not working....
does any one know where to find the drivers for this....please some one help meeeeeeee...coz i do a mic usage in the laptop...pleaseeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Apr 24, 2007)

May be this would help for driver !!

*h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwa...us&dlc=en&tool=softwareCategory&query=V6109EA


----------



## jithudigitised (Apr 24, 2007)

hey dude ...this i know...but this is only for windows drivers..i want linux drivers.....
please help meeeeeeeeeeee........


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Apr 24, 2007)

> also the buttons in the laptop keypad which can be used to increase and decrease volume is also not working....



these are HP/Compaq's own hardware... if their web site doesnt have drivers, it could be hard to find... betst is that u email/contact their service using my given link asking them to prodive the drivers from ur OS !!!


----------



## infra_red_dude (Apr 24, 2007)

hey try to find the omnibook drivers on sourceforge.net. they work well. i just formatted the harddisk, was using FC6 wid those drivers and the multimedia keys were working well!


----------

